# General > AquaTalk >  Is it possible to get an ADA-like tank at down-to-earth prices?

## anzai

Hi guys,

I'm interested in getting a 3ft braceless tank ala ADA style, but I'm unable to spend that much on branded goods.

I was wondering if it would be feasible to customize an 8mm 3ft tank with minimal silicon in Singapore. If it is possible, does anyone have any recommendations as to who to approach?

Thanks!
 :Grin:

----------


## illumnae

what's your definition of ADA style? if it's just the minimal silicone, you can try the tank maker weeyang (96672353) . if it's the much hyped clearer glass, i don't think you'll be able to get it anywhere at "down-to-earth" prices as the glass itself is very costly.

----------


## anzai

I meant the normal ones, not the low-iron ones.
Those starphire ones are really exorbitant. 

Is it wise to get 8mm rather than the usual 10mm tank makers recommend, since ADA is 8mm?
Are there any reviews on the quality of tanks by weeyang? 
I guess I'm asking a lot, ai pi ai ci ai dua liap ni :P
Just trying to get the bang out of my buck  :Very Happy:

----------


## valice

No tank maker in Singapore is confident in doing a 8mm braceless for 3ft.
Some don't even dare use a 10mm.

----------


## jacian

It is best you approach tankmaker like weeyang directly and find out more about it. I understand that some tankmakers do not use 8mm glass, they use either 6mm or 10mm.

----------


## anzai

Roger that, thanks guys!

----------


## valice

weeyang might use 10mm.
The tank he made for me using "minimal" silicon and braceless was a 12mm. And I believe that was the first tank he ever tried using that method. Now, I think he might be more confident and use 10mm instead. That, I am not sure. Give him a call.

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

Hi anzai,

You can try Davidsws (QWS Tank Connection)

[email protected] (9296685 :Cool: 

Profile of QWS Tank
http://www.markchoon.com/2006/09/15/...-your-service/

----------


## ranmasatome

Or just buy the CADEE tanks...they are 10mm i find the prices quite "down to earth"... because if you make one.. it'll cost the same mostly.
They even use optiwhite glass...but i suspect it is of a different grade from ADA...still it is optiwhite and clearer than normal glass.

----------


## illumnae

i agree with justin  :Smile:  the CADEE tanks are very nice and the pricing is affordable too. if the dimensions of the tanks available suit what you want, you should definitely consider getting one  :Smile:

----------


## Mizu World

> Or just buy the CADEE tanks...they are 10mm i find the prices quite "down to earth"... because if you make one.. it'll cost the same mostly.
> They even use optiwhite glass...but i suspect it is of a different grade from ADA...still it is optiwhite and clearer than normal glass.


The regular range of glass tanks (Cube Garden) from ADA does not use optiwhite glass. 
ADA does have the Cube Garden Clear series, which uses optiwhite glass. However, it's quite unlikely that the distributor will be bringing any in at the moment due to the price.

----------


## anzai

Interesting ... I'll look more into it.
I'm just curious, do tank makers not allow people to promote their prices online, or is it a courtesy move that we just politely adhere to?

It would be much more convenient for would-be buyers if there was some form of comparison of prices and quality on which forummers can give their input.  :Smile:

----------


## David Moses Heng

have you thought of CR? I recently placed an order for a 322 braceless 10 mm glass at slightly under $330. Their tanks also comes with 10 years warranty :Smile: 

Cheers!!

----------


## gemo82

Isn't Cadee more expensive than ADA? My quotation comes from Mizuworld. Correct me if I am wrong.

----------


## ranmasatome

> The regular range of glass tanks (Cube Garden) from ADA does not use optiwhite glass. 
> ADA does have the Cube Garden Clear series, which uses optiwhite glass. However, it's quite unlikely that the distributor will be bringing any in at the moment due to the price.


The regualr range of glass tanks does have an optiwhite type ...ADA has optiwhite for the regular types and cube garden as well...anything 2feet and above....but the prices of these "clear" tanks is another thing.

Gemo82, IF you are comparing optiwhite glass tanks ONLY..then Cadee is cheaper....for sure. Their optiwhite is quite reasonable..but take not the warranty is for a shorter period of time and the glass is thicker. If that doesn't bother you..i don't see why not.

----------


## gemo82

Ok thanks for the correction as I have only seen the regular cube garden tanks at mizuworld and biotope display. And those are already too expensive for me!! Ok good to have more high end products in this hobby, so that there will be no end to upgrading in the future when I strike the toto. Haha...

----------


## dcwk

Saw Cadee with white cabinet at KS. All I can say is  :Well done:

----------


## Jervis

If you are looking for a small tank (anything smaller than standard 2ft) you will be able to find a lot of very high quality (China/Taiwan made) tanks. Some even better than ADA as they do without glass joining (at least for the front 2 corners). Do consider them  :Smile:  You can find them in most neighbourhood LFS.

----------


## torque6

Might want to consider dolphin brand as well, their tanks looks good. But i will not be able to get angle shots since the front is curved.  :Sad:  ya, how come cadee is more expensive than ada ??

----------


## ranmasatome

IT ISNT..... (not shouting)...just bigger so you can see..haha.. :Grin:

----------


## anzai

I'm torn between getting a plain 2ft tank from the Y618 (I live in Khatib  :Very Happy: ), or getting a bespoke cabinet tank set. 

I'm really into the braceless tanks, and those 2ft glass tanks from Y618 or C328 have bracings by the side, which mars the beauty of a nature aquarium  :Sad: 

I was thinking if it'd be wise to remove the side bracings using a razor.
Any thoughts?

----------


## illumnae

it would probably not be wise to remove the bracings. the bracing is there to give additional support to the tank and prevent warping/bursting of the tank. if you want a braceless tank, invariably the glass will need to be thicker to compensate for the lack of bracing. by removing the bracings, you will be compromising on the integrity of the tank and may end up with water/fish/plants/glass shards all over your floor

----------


## o2bubble

I'm looking for such a tank as well that's is of near ADA quality but affordable. I'll be thinking of getting a 5ft tank for my future house soon probably end of next year. Is ADA normal cube garden 5ft tank braceless and roughly what's the cost? (2k?)

----------


## ADA SG

Hi o2bubble,
ADA Garden Cube doesn't come in 5ft sizes.
They are only available in 2ft, 3ft and 4ft and 6ft. All braceless.

For a 120P 8mm braceless (4ft Garden Cube), RRP is $871 while the 180P 15mm braceless (6ft Garden Cube) RRP is S$6,772.

----------


## rbt

Hi I was wondering if there is an option of getting a second hand ADA tank? Is it common and plentiful?

----------


## Savant

Just wondering, where can I get to view a whole variety of different tanks... and those tanks in the old ecoculture Sg (the ones they house their waterplants that have water cascading from one tank to another), what make are they, they did give a feel of good quality

----------


## valice

Believe that the cascading tank at EC was custom-made.
What types of tanks do you want to view?

----------


## Savant

Frankly its coz I am not sure about what I want that I want to view a number of different tanks. Am increasingly dissatisfied with the standard ones I got from C328

----------


## o2bubble

Just wondering is it technically hard to achieve the make of the ADA type tanks? for the same dimensions, why could not our local tank makers even those experienced ones not able to use thinner glasses like the ADA tanks? Always been a puzzle to me...

----------


## torque6

Bubble, 
ADA did mentioned that their "silicone" is state of the art technology, which is able to hold 4mm glasses together and withstand a 32x18x24 volume of water. hehehe.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Just wondering is it technically hard to achieve the make of the ADA type tanks? for the same dimensions, why could not our local tank makers even those experienced ones not able to use thinner glasses like the ADA tanks? Always been a puzzle to me...


 
Hi I believe that there are good local tank manufacturers like CR, NS30 etc etc. For what i know, CR tanks are really lasting and it is comparable to ADA(my views).

Cheers!!

----------


## Jervis

> Just wondering is it technically hard to achieve the make of the ADA type tanks? for the same dimensions, why could not our local tank makers even those experienced ones not able to use thinner glasses like the ADA tanks? Always been a puzzle to me...


Although I am not an engineer... I suspect glass quality plays a part too. ADA is using Japan made glass, Juwel (also relatively thin) using German made glass... our local tank maker probably using glass from Malaysia or China. I might be wrong but that's just one possibility to consider.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Although I am not an engineer... I suspect glass quality plays a part too. ADA is using Japan made glass, Juwel (also relatively thin) using German made glass... our local tank maker probably using glass from Malaysia or China. I might be wrong but that's just one possibility to consider.


you have got a point there... Hmmm... maybe i should check with Mr Lee and see what he says.... :Smile:

----------


## ranmasatome

ADA tanks are german made.

----------


## Panut

But it is stated they are made in Japan?

----------


## Jervis

> But it is stated they are made in Japan?


Yupe it's stated on the box (top left corner of pix)

----------


## Panut

Does any LFS sell the ADA cube optiwhite? The normal cube costs $117

----------


## Jervis

> Does any LFS sell the ADA cube optiwhite? The normal cube costs $117


I don't think so as the cost will be "unaffordable" to most of us  :Sad:

----------


## Panut

how much is it?
so in singapore only the regular $117 ADA 30cm cube right?

----------


## ranmasatome

30cm cube have no optiwhite...optiwhite only start from 60cm tanks onwards and those cost around $300-400...mine cost me close to $400 as i shipped it in myself....but that was more than 1 year ago... you could get the ADA merchant to help you if you're interested. For smaller tanks that use even better glass... you need to be ready to fork out cash.. ADA has a superior series that is well.. honestly expensive...but literally a jewel to drool over... a 20cm by 20cm cube cost about 700-900 and the 60cm in this series is about 3-3.5k.
ADA themselves state that the tanks are OEM in germany...but no details.. maybe some other things are made in japan?

----------


## Savant

What characterizes a ADA tank? Thin and strong glass? Minimal silicone? 

I am looking to get a 4 ft braceless tank in the future with scratch resistant and thick clear glass (for strength). Am I wrong to assume that thicker glass equals to better strength?

What are the disadvantages of a thicker glass that makes the bros here want the thinner variety?

----------


## hwchoy

I should remind everyone to check their floor load bearing before considering any cubes larger than 60cm. a 4ft cube is an enormous monster equal to FOUR 4&#215;2&#215;2 ft tank, and the water alone weighs 1.8 TONNES.

----------


## ranmasatome

Thicker glass equals less warping. All glass warps but a thicker glass will give you a larger safety margin since it warps less....hence more "strength" since glass in its nature is not something that is capable of warping too much. Local tank makers are also more confident of making these tanks as they are easier to make since not AS much expertise (expertise is still needed..just not AS much) is needed in making them.. You will need to know special bonding techniques to do silicon bonds like ADA does on the thin glass that they do it on and on top of that guarantee 5years. Currently, as mentioned previously already, no one is confident enough to make such tanks for you... not even with the goop of silicon they plaster all over the tank.. let alone the grade of silicon that ADA uses.

thin glass simply means more clarity... green glass 5mm thick will cast less of a green cast then a 10mm tank. Thinner glass also means easier photo taking as it is more forgiving since light is refrected less. If you've ever tried taking a picture of an arrowana in a 6fter 20mm glass tank.. you will know that the slightest angle will distort your fish as the glass is so thick. Whereas if you take picture of a small tetra in a 3mm glass tank.. the difference is amazing. Basically speaking.. thinner glass improves your view pleasure.. at least that applies for me.

----------


## Panut

What kind if glass does ADA use for their tank? there is still an obvious tinge of green. is it better to get CADEE optiwhite for better clarity and quality?

----------


## Jervis

> What kind if glass does ADA use for their tank? there is still an obvious tinge of green. is it better to get CADEE optiwhite for better clarity and quality?


I am not sure of the kind/grade of glass used in ADA tanks... and yes, they are obviously not WHITE (like acrylic). Having said that, because they are able to use thinner glass (4mm for 1ft cube, 5mm for 2ft 60L), it doesn't look as green as the local 1ft cube using 10mm thick glass.

Yes, if comparing same thickness of glass, I am quite confident that the CADEE optiwhite offers better quality (less colour distortion), unfortunately they do not have thinner glass. Using 8mm thick glass for 1ft cube is IMO a bit wasteful making the tank unnecessarily heavy.

Now comparing ADA 1ft cube (4mm) and CADEE 1ft cube (8mm optiwhite)... I go a feeling the difference in terms of visual will not be obvious for our eyes. Probably need a macro lens to test out.

All said, comparing these 2 tanks is like comparing Honda with Hyundai... yeah probably you can get a larger Korean made car with the same amount of money... but a Honda is sexier  :Laughing:  Note: I am not implying CADEE is made in Korea.

----------


## illumnae

hmm my locally made 1ft cube is 5mm not 10mm

----------


## ranmasatome

> What kind if glass does ADA use for their tank? there is still an obvious tinge of green. is it better to get CADEE optiwhite for better clarity and quality?


Think this was already answered from post 9 to post 20.




> hmm my locally made 1ft cube is 5mm not 10mm


heehee.. think the 10mm was an example...just saying the glass is thicker..
i think as the tank is small the difference in glass thickness is also small..but ADA is still always thinner...but as the tank increases in size the difference in mm gets larger... of course.. its still not a great difference.. but it is a difference.

----------


## hwchoy

5mm for a 2ft cube sounds scary to me!

----------


## Shadow

I think those Five plan tank is 5mm but it was reinforce with plastic mold.

----------


## hwchoy

> I think those Five plan tank is 5mm but it was reinforce with plastic mold.


but those aren't 2ft cube.

----------


## Panut

> I am not sure of the kind/grade of glass used in ADA tanks... and yes, they are obviously not WHITE (like acrylic). Having said that, because they are able to use thinner glass (4mm for 1ft cube, 5mm for 2ft 60L), it doesn't look as green as the local 1ft cube using 10mm thick glass.
> 
> Yes, if comparing same thickness of glass, I am quite confident that the CADEE optiwhite offers better quality (less colour distortion), unfortunately they do not have thinner glass. Using 8mm thick glass for 1ft cube is IMO a bit wasteful making the tank unnecessarily heavy.
> 
> Now comparing ADA 1ft cube (4mm) and CADEE 1ft cube (8mm optiwhite)... I go a feeling the difference in terms of visual will not be obvious for our eyes. Probably need a macro lens to test out.
> 
> All said, comparing these 2 tanks is like comparing Honda with Hyundai... yeah probably you can get a larger Korean made car with the same amount of money... but a Honda is sexier  Note: I am not implying CADEE is made in Korea.


thanks Jervis for your always useful information. I think i will get ADA cube then.  :Laughing:  4mm is really chio.

----------


## illumnae

> heehee.. think the 10mm was an example...just saying the glass is thicker..
> i think as the tank is small the difference in glass thickness is also small..but ADA is still always thinner...but as the tank increases in size the difference in mm gets larger... of course.. its still not a great difference.. but it is a difference.


thanks for the clarification justin  :Smile:  




> 5mm for a 2ft cube sounds scary to me!


5mm is for a 2x1x1 i think, not a 2ft cube. Jervis mentioned a 2ft 60 litre tank  :Smile:  still scary, but not as scary!

----------


## hwchoy

the key to concerns about glass thickness is (1) the longest unsupported open span (the long side of top opening) and (2) height of the tank.

the longer the open top is, the more it warps. the higher tank is, the more the top warps. combine (1) and (2) and you know how much more scary a 2ft tall tank is compared to a 1.5ft one.

I think the common 1ft cube we got from Azmi uses 6mm.

----------


## Panut

Does anyone knows where we can view the cadee optiwhite cube tanks?

----------


## bryan

Keong Seong at Havelock road. Saw the tank on Sunday, very nice.

----------


## raceface

Actually i ordered a 4ft cade, the tank was beautiful, very clear glass. silicon glue was quite minimum; not sure if it is good thing or not.
However, when checking the product at my place, i noticed a chip at the corner, so I have to return the product. :Sad:

----------


## torque6

Yup, theres a set right outside of KS, its on a white cabinet, you wouldnt miss it.

----------


## illumnae

i'm going down to CR aquarium on saturday to check out their showroom and see if they are really "Singapore's ADA"  :Smile:

----------


## o2bubble

Making a comparison of 4ft ADA and cadee opti-white tank:

The 4ft opti-white cadee tank (120x50x50) uses 12mm glass while the ADA tank (120x45x60) uses 10mm glass.

The cadee tanks costs $618 while the ADA tank costs USD $1049 (according to USA ADA shop)

Does anyone know how much a 4ft ADA opti-white tank costs for comparison? Could not find on the USA site..

----------


## ranmasatome

2k plus i think..
i know the 3fter is already around 1800 or so.. something like that.. been so long since i asked.. :Smile:

----------


## Panut

Just got the ADA cube today from mizuworld. 

All i can say is, its worth every single cent.  :Well done:

----------

